

The struggle to prevent aging advances another step - mathoda
http://mathoda.com/archives/200

======
tokipin
progeria is one of the things that makes me believe it may be possible to
'cure' old age

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progeria>

i have always wondered what the psychological effects of living hundreds of
years might be

~~~
knv
you know 2000 years back people might thought what would be psychological
effect of living more that 40 years on average...

